# West Coast Field Services



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

We were contacted today by West Coast Field Services.... anyone dealt with them before?? Good or bad?


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

There are a couple of West Coast's out there. Where is this one located?

Linda


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

This one is located out of California. Not sure of the city, I am not close to my computer to pull up the email.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I got contacted too.

www.westcoastfieldservices.com

PO Box 1476 Monrovia, CA 91076

888-350-2415

Damanding CGL & E&O insurance & a smart phone. 

My phone is dumb. Guess I am out.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I hate them dumb A phones.

Damn touch screens never work for my touch.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

I love my iPhone! I wouldn't know how to use a non-smart phone.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I hate them dumb A phones.
> 
> Damn touch screens never work for my touch.


I got big fingers. I hit two or three "buttons" when I try to text on my wifes "smart" phone. I usually get frustrated and give it back to her to finish the message.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I just looked over the "full vendor packet" they sent me...

Full of spelling and grammer errors. Text size changes at random. Prices and other critical information is missing (obviously deleted from an original document). 

The coordinator that has been asigned to me is the coordinator for the state of California. I am in Florida. They are only off by about 3,000 miles. 

I honestly believe my 5 year old grandson could whave written it better. 

To quote Bugs Bunny - "What a Maroon!"


----------



## reoguys (May 25, 2012)

We were contacted too. Out of Monrovia. Been in business since 2006. When an organization's information is full of typographical errors that's a red flag for me. Sounds like they're a regional trying to expand in California, Nevada and Arizona. Does anyone know what their pricing is?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

That part was conveniently missing from their packet. I just now read the "vendor packet" and there are a lot of spots where they took out sentences and left only the last two words or so. I think this is definitely a no go.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I hate them dumb A phones.
> 
> Damn touch screens never work for my touch.


That's because you have hooves. Jk


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Same here, we were contacted yesterday, and told him we are not wasting any time with them until we seen a price list! He sounded surprised it was not attached. We all know this game to well!!!! We are in Florida as well, they claim to be "expecting" work in the area.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> That's because you have hooves. Jk






meat hooks :laughing:


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Hows this for a email?*

I sent an email to them a while ago. Today I see an email from them anf this is what was in it.

Are you ready to roll?

Seems professional, no? I responded and asked for a price sheet and the reply was " we work with floating prices".
No thanks, think I will pass.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

Sounds like they are trying to subcontract work from FAS (smartphones)


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> I got contacted too.
> 
> www.westcoastfieldservices.com


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha, I just clicked on your link for some entertainment and sure got sum. The following was plastered on the front page in BIG bold letters: 

*"This site has been suspended*


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

MHR said:


> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha, I just clicked on your link for some entertainment and sure got sum. The following was plastered on the front page in BIG bold letters:
> 
> *"This site has been suspended*


That is so funny, but makes me think. If a company was signed up with FAS and had most of their vendors refuse to work for them after being burned. They could just put up a new website with a new name each time they needed work done by people who they have already not paid for work before. How are these new companies getting contact information??
Unlimited new websites, then unsuspecting vendors wouldn't really know who to go after when they were not paid. 
I would be suspicious of all regional companies as really there is no money there and not much future at least in my area. Even the main companies do not pay enough so how could a regional possibly have acceptable pricing? 
Days are numbered in reo work. Definitely look for a plan B. The good news is that "regular" construction is picking up. Kind of exciting.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

MHR said:


> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha, I just clicked on your link for some entertainment and sure got sum. The following was plastered on the front page in BIG bold letters:
> 
> *"This site has been suspended*


This is what the link takes you to now:
*
"Directory has no index file.
Browsing this site or directory without an index file is prohibited.

If you are the site's webmaster, you can remedy this problem by creating a default HTML page with one of the following names:

index.html
index.htm
default.htm
Default.htm
home.html
Home.chtml

NOTE: Filenames are case sensitive, i.e., Home.html is not the same as home.html"*

Linda


----------

